# Chocolate and champagne.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

My champagne tan even female is just about to explode 

Happy Mice Frederik, chocolate tan. 50 grams.









Vanaheims Blossom, champagne tan even. 30 grams.









Expectations: chocolate & champagne. Broken/pied/even. Tan & self. SH.

Blossoms huge belly:









Pedigree: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... kuldT1.jpg


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh bless her, she's a pretty thing. Good luck, keep us updated  x


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks. She was giving birth earlier today when i had a peek in her coconut house


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, good! Poor dear looked like a salad dressing bottle!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a quick snapshot of the babies, i count 9 pinkies with nice milkbellies:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

super cute !!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like 3 BE og 6 PE. Cant see any marked yet.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just checked sex on the babies, there's only 6 left since Olivia ate 3 of them when she gave birth to her own litter :?

There's 1 chocolate tan female, 1 chocolate male, 1 champagne w. headspot female, 3 champagne males. Can't see wether the champs are tan yet.

Since there's only 2 females, and the champagne is a little smaller than the others, i'm going to cull this litter too. I'm keeping the biggest champagne male and the 2 females, and remove the rest of the babies.

Pics coming up later.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pics of the 3 babies i kept:

Champagne male, chocolate tan female and champagne w. headspot female:









I kept the champagne headspot female because she was the only cham female, so i hope she does grow into size now i have culled some af the other pups 

I must say that i absolutely adore champagne, that is such a lovely shade  I think i need to put some satin in them - champagne satin must be gorgeous


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely put some satin in that bubbly! They're gorgeous, even the headspot girl. She's just got too much carbonation. :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Only problem is that I only have 2 satins.

This big blue tan satin male:









This young black tan satin female:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like the black tan. Beautiful.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

New pics of the trio 

Champagne tan male, staying here: 


















Chocolate tan female:


















Champagne tan w. headspot female:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

beautiful mice.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, chocolate tan is such a scrumptious color. Very nice line on her, too. Very even and clean.


----------

